# My aeropress coffee is cloudy?



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

I have had my aeropress for a couple of weeks now and I have been getting on great with it, so far I haven't had a bad cup from it.

Today I didn't have a bad cup but a cloudy cup, I noticed it yesterday (Sunday) when I came back that my coffee was not very clear I just assumed the paper filter was not fitted properly but today I tried again, same grind as sunday and (I believe) as the week before, I double/triple checked the filter was fitted properly but again my cup was quite cloudy.

There was a slight amount/hardly anything of thin sediment in the bottom of the cup and the taste was fine but I was just wondering what has caused this.

I haven't altered my grind setting from the week before and I would have thought I would have noticed a cloudy coffee last week but could the paper filter be letting grinds through if the grind was too fine?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## coffeeman (Mar 20, 2010)

I wouldn't have thought the paper filter is letting anything through, how are you cleaning the aeropress?

By best guesses would be either there's a problem with the water or there is paper residue. Are you rinsing your filter paper before fitting it onto the head?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I wash the aeropress after each use by running it under a tap and I always a rinse the paper filter first with boiling water. I doubt there is a problem with the water as like I said this is really the first time I have had this happen. I will have another go today and see what happens.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Seems weird that it would be fine then just start happening! If it's the same beans and water, and the same routine it must be the work of the devil!

Seriously though I use my aeropress several times a day and haven't had that happen yet.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I ground about 2 clicks finer, I cleaned my cup as it was extremely stained as maybe that was affecting the colour I was seeing, the resulting brew was darker but still some slight and I mean slight sediment in the bottom. Now I never drink right down the the bottom I normally leave about 1 cm in the cup, don't ask me why its just habit, I am thinking maybe that slight sediment has always been there and maybe now I am just noticing it.

Does anyone else get any sort of sediment in the bottom of their cup or is it super clean?

HLA91


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm the same as you in that I get a tiny bit of fine sediment in the bottom 1cm in the cup, I doubt it's anything to worry about.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

That's fine as long as its not just me

Cheers

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You're not alone.

There will always be an amount of coffee solids that make it into the cup

Most brewed coffee contains 1.2-1.6% solids in the cup

If none made it through you'd have a cup of hot water - yum


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

So does that mean that a tiny bit of sediment in the cup is the norm then?


----------

